# Correct way to use a balling gun



## alsea1 (Nov 20, 2013)

Okay.
My copasur capsules arrived.
I purchased a balling gun.
I have never used one before.
Does anyone have any tips on how to do this procedure?
Thanks


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 20, 2013)

We don't have one... our vet told us a good way... we use a hard plastic pipe cut and sanded smooth ( this way they cannot bite doen and break it) Insert to back of mouth but not down pipe, that way it goes where it is suppose to. Here are 2 pics of the way we gave our copper we have had to give 10 aspirin at a time before and it sure was handy.
Insert first...



 

then tilt head up and drop copasure down. Keep head up and massage throat while you remove tube.



 

We keep our hands around the muzzle as some really like to fight.


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 20, 2013)

your welcome... I'd love to hear how the balling gun does for you.
I will say our Lamancha that is only 100-110 lbs suddenly was like a 2 ton elephant.


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 20, 2013)

I imagine its a natural reaction lol.
Someone grabs you and stuffs a tube in your throat. Ya think they may just be trying something bad. LOL
The balling gun I got is pretty simple. Its built like a syringe but capsules fit in the end of it. 
I will let you know.  I hopefully don't wind up sending the capsule in the wrong place.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 20, 2013)

ok   so my goats are naughty and do not want us putting anything in their mouth... they will chomp down on a syringe and crack ...gone... 
I always wanted to try the recipe where you put the rods in a "cookie" I think it was _*Crazy Cat and Chicken Lady*_ that made the "copper cookies" but again our goats are weird and will eat nothing strange or with molasses. 

Good luck!


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 20, 2013)

mine won't eat different stuff either


----------

